# Xenadrine/Hydroxycut + Teen = Success?



## laxplayer39 (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey. Many of you probably know me, or at least know of my struggle against the bulge. I am 16 and am 200lbs at a 5'10" frame. I am very fat. I really need to lose weight, I was wondering if i should start taking Xenadrine or Hydroxycut or other ketogenic products that might help me lose weight and burn fat and build muscle.

Some people said that it can make your penis smaller and make you not function as a man. Is this true? Is it worth the risks for me to take it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## BroadStreet (Jun 23, 2001)

Why dont you just try changing your diet and training regularly before you mess around with ECA's. If your overweight, regular training and diet adjustments would give you great results within an 8 to 12 week period. At your age I woudnt reccommend ECA's.


----------



## Baumer (Jun 23, 2001)

I agree with Broadstreet, at your age, don't mess with those ECA's or any kind of testerone boosters.  The best way for you to change your appearance is to alter your diet, eat 6 small meals a day, make sure each contains protein, at least equal to carbs, don't eat carbs alone, and watch your fat intake. Increase your cardio too.


----------



## susiQ (Jun 23, 2001)

Hi there laxplayer (is that an i or L?)!!!!  I take Xenadrine sometimes...just before a workout to get pumped up or just to stay awake at work.  Also, when I go out clubbing b/c the alcohol makes me sleepy.  I don't really use it a lot, so I don't really know its real effects if taken like you're supposed to take it.  I looked into Hydroxycut, but I heard that was bad for your liver...  Xenadrine isn't good for you either but I would choose it over the other.  I can't take pills (can't swallow them)so I break open the capsules of Xenadrine and pour the powder into a drink, I always have a chaser...I found that for me cranberry-grape juice covers the flavor the most, but it still doesn't help that much.  LOL!!!!!I used to take this powder stuff called STOKED, it's like Xenadrine, but I too used to it because I took it all the time,(plus I don't think it was as strong) now I don't know if it's even sold anymore...it has caffeine and ephedrine in it.  Why is it that the products that really work are the worst for you????????  
Hey you are younger so becareful b/c you don't know how your body will handle it, if you do decide to use something and just a warning: my honey said it's best to take X on an empty stomach, (which I do) but it always makes me feel sick!!!  Good luck, and BECAREFUL!!!!!!!

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by susiQ on 06-23-2001 at 08:41 AM]</font>


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2001)

I find Xenadrine has helped me alot !
1 month has gone bye and 15 pounds lost.
It's great just before your workout a real energy booster.

------------------
Never too old..


----------



## susiQ (Jun 24, 2001)

> *Originally posted by James:*
> I find Xenadrine has helped me alot !
> 1 month has gone bye and 15 pounds lost.
> It's great just before your workout a real energy booster.




Hi James!!!!!  Giggle...(just being silly).
  I just took 2 Xenadrines this morning (and Clenbuterol, which I am not supposed to be on today, OH OH!!)  My suggestion is just watch out laxplayer if you take them before you work out at night b/c honey does and then he is really wound up before we go to bed.  Last night he did it and was wigging out so he had to take a sleeping pill to chill and get some rest.  
P.S. I don't really know bout the penis size thing (haven't seen any change), but he is functioning great!!!!  LOL!!


------------------
Remember no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else always has it worse...

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by susiQ on 06-24-2001 at 07:58 AM]</font>


----------



## Mule (Jun 24, 2001)

I took Xenadrine once and I end up with a hole in the side of my face that is now a scar.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 24, 2001)

I really don't think that if you take that stuff is going to be healthy for you, maybe I'm wrong, but for me the only way to lose weight the healthy way is to exercise and be on a good diet. I'm 15 years old, 6'4, and 210 pounds and I have never even think of taking non of that stuff, I have seen many positive results without the help of non of those things that who knows what really do to the body.

------------------
Imagination without action is a daydream, action without imagination is a nightmare.


----------



## Mule (Jun 24, 2001)

I passed out while taking them and hit the floor and screwed my face up a little.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 24, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> I passed out while taking them and hit the floor and screwed my face up a little.



Yeah I was wondering why did you chose that avatar. Now I know why.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







------------------
Imagination without action is a daydream, action without imagination is a nightmare.


----------



## susiQ (Jun 24, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> I took Xenadrine once and I end up with a hole in the side of my face that is now a scar.




Could you elaborate on that Mr. Mule?????????????????


------------------
Remember no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else always has it worse...


----------



## HickeyNC (Jun 25, 2001)

> *Originally posted by KataMaStEr:*
> Yeah I was wondering why did you chose that avatar. Now I know why.



It is a self portrate of Mule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally i think the first thing that you need to Laxplayer is to modify your diet and incorporate more cardio into your workouts. Doing these are the first things you need to do. I think that you are a little too young to be taking any ECA's but if you are going to take them, you need to have your diet in check and make sure you do the cardio. The pills alone are not going to make your excess BF go away. You need to do the cardio. 

I dont know your history as far as experience in the gym, but it may be a good idea for you to get in to the habbit of working out and eating right before you attempt to try any supps. if you are not training, they will be a waste of your money. 


------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 25, 2001)

> Originally posted by Mule:
> I passed out while taking them and hit the floor and screwed my face up a little.



MULE = DUMBASS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by bludevil on 06-25-2001 at 11:14 AM]</font>


----------



## Mule (Jun 25, 2001)

HA, HA! Blue.

As for the AVAR what do you think it means.


----------



## laxplayer39 (Aug 5, 2001)

i have been lifting for the past month and doing cardio (running, swimming, bball, lacrosse hehe laxplayer means lacrosse player!! )

i (and some of my coaches/teammates) have seen a difference not only with the way i look, but with the way i run and stuff. that is really encouraging..

but nevertheless i still am at 194 and i still need to get down to around 175.

my plan is to do strict dieting and excersise for 2 months and if then i need to lose weight then i might do it.

i was also wondering if i should get hydroxycut or xenadrine and only use 1 before a hockey or lacrosse game for added energy??

thanks!!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 6, 2001)

> *Originally posted by James:*
> I find Xenadrine has helped me alot !
> 1 month has gone bye and 15 pounds lost.
> It's great just before your workout a real energy booster.



15 pounds in one month??!!  That is so unhealthy.  And I bet when you stop taking it, you put the weight right back on.


----------

